

Did Sigmund Freud make any important (and correct) contributions?  Why is he famous? - amichail

See:<p><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigmund_Freud#Critical_reactions" rel="nofollow">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigmund_Freud#Critical_reaction...</a>
======
olefoo
He proved that sometimes being wrong in an interesting way is very worthwhile.

He was the first to come up with concrete hypotheses of human motivation, that
he did not then investigate those hypotheses with a modern scientific rigour
is a failing; but he did ask the interesting questions.

~~~
aston
Einstein didn't really investigate his hypotheses either. Your first sentence
is dead-on, though.

------
rms
No, it turns out basically everything he said was wrong... no serious mental
health worker puts any stock into anything Freud said.

~~~
amichail
This must one of the most serious cases of picking the wrong career. He should
have been a fiction writer.

------
cellis
The fact that you have to ask this question should be your answer. Duh.

